# [SHELL] Récupérer les variables d'un fork

## dapsaille

Bonjour à tous . 

 Est-il possible de récupérer les variables d'un fork de shell en cours d'exécution ? 

 La je sèche un peu ... ^^

----------

## geekounet

Suffit de les placer dans l'environnement avec la commande export  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

Humm en fait j'ai mal du exprimer le besoin   :Rolling Eyes: 

 J'ai mon terminal standard dans lequel je veux tester des variables de scripts en cours d'éxecution (donc dans un shell forké) ..

 :Wink: 

----------

## _Seth_

j'ai mis du temps à comprendre...

Tu as un script qui tourne. Il se trouve que tu as lancé ce script avec un shell. Tu te demandes si tu peux connaître l'état de certaines variables depuis ton shell.

Est ce bien ça ?

Si c'est le cas, je pense que ce n'est pas possible. En tout cas, pas directement, il faut d'abord modifier ton script.

----------

## truc

Tu peux aller taper dans /proc/PID/env pour avoir un état de l'environnement, sur linux tu peux aussi faire ça ps --pid PID --no-headers e, par contre je crois que c'est l'état au lancement du process, et que ça n'est donc pas à jour, et je ne sais pas du tout pourquoi...

----------

## Bapt

si tu tapes dans le /proc/PID/env tu tapes dans du linux only, sache le car si ta cible est multiplateforme oubli.

De toute façon je pense que les seules solutions pour faire ça sont dépendantes de ton OS. Je ne crois pas qu'il existe de solution portable.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> si tu tapes dans le /proc/PID/env tu tapes dans du linux only, sache le car si ta cible est multiplateforme oubli.
> 
> De toute façon je pense que les seules solutions pour faire ça sont dépendantes de ton OS. Je ne crois pas qu'il existe de solution portable.

 

D'autres OS ont un /proc comme Linux.

----------

## xaviermiller

pas MacOS, ni Windows en tous cas (je peux, on est vendredi  :Razz: )

----------

## Bapt

HP-UX je ne sais plus, AIX a un /proc différent de celui de linux, solaris a un /proc différent de celui de linux FreeBSD a un /proc optionnel qui va disparaitre mais qui n'a pas grand chose à voir avec celui de linux, NetBSD et OpenBSD n'ont pas de /proc

Donc /proc n'est pas portable, tout le temps déconseillé.

----------

## Dismantr

De plus, celui de Linux évolue en ce moment : cf la config de vos noyaux à propos de l'acpi ; les /proc concernant la gestion de l'énergie sont en train de migrer sous /sys non ?

@Dapsaille : désolé pour les variables, je ne vois pas... Sinon tu ne peux pas demander à ton script de te les loguer quelque part, tous les x millisecondes (je dis peux être des conneries, je n'y connais rien   :Crying or Very sad: , mais ça me semble une bonne idée,non ? ) ?

----------

## dapsaille

Merci à tous pour votre engouement ^^

 Cependant c'est pour analyser des variables sur des centaines d'occurences/différents scripts qui sont en prod ..

 Donc la modification on oublie ...

 Je suis tout de même étonné que ca ne soit pas faisable .. la prochaine fois que je call HP et que j'agrippe un ingénieur soft je vais le faire parler

[OFF] 

je suis d'astreinte la semaine prochaine donc je me vois bien poser la question au mec à 3 heures du mat entre 2 reboots de partition superdome ^^

[/off]

----------

